# HS724 Muffler -is this normal?



## bowenx (Oct 6, 2019)

Hello fine folks,
As mentioned in a prior post i said that my new to me thrower is rather loud and i asked about muffler options. I hopefully have attached a correctly sized pic to help with context.
To me it looks like an angry mini hulk punched his way out of the muffler cover...the edges appear ripped/forced open. Two questions: 1) is there supposed to be an opening here? 2) if no, how bad is this? 
The thrower runs great, just loud.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

In my years, I have seen mufflers on all sorts of machines rust out, popped out, and various in between.

I would say that muffler needs replacing to quit it down.


----------



## toromike (Aug 20, 2018)

No, the hole is not normal. Here is what the muffler should look like.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Exhaust-Mu...HS724-HS624-HS624K1-Snow-Blower-/263236683069
If it was my machine, I would replace it.


----------



## bowenx (Oct 6, 2019)

Thanks folks - i assumed that the jagged edged hole wasn't normal, but wasn't clear if there was supposed to be a hole there at all - it appears that the shroud/heat shield would be an extra part as well.
I don't seem to be able to find a match on Amazon (well, the ones i do find don't specify HS724 model, but reference a few others that I think are generators? and smaller hp engines). Thanks for the link, but I don't have an ebay account and don't want to figure that out just now.

the rest of the snowthrower is in good shape, that muffler/shield is a bit tired.

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

bowenx said:


> Thanks folks - i assumed that the jagged edged hole wasn't normal, but wasn't clear if there was supposed to be a hole there at all - it appears that the shroud/heat shield would be an extra part as well.
> I don't seem to be able to find a match on Amazon (well, the ones i do find don't specify HS724 model, but reference a few others that I think are generators? and smaller hp engines). Thanks for the link, but I don't have an ebay account and don't want to figure that out just now.
> 
> the rest of the snowthrower is in good shape, that muffler/shield is a bit tired.
> ...


no, that hole is not supposed to be there. i bought one of those aftermarket honda mufflers and it was loud. practically worthless. you get what you pay for I guess. maybe the one listed above from another member is better.

otherwise get a OEM muffler from boats.net or from a donor junk machine . close to $100 complete even from boats.

i'd try a better quality after market for 20-30 bucks.


----------



## bowenx (Oct 6, 2019)

thanks - that is good to know on the volume of the aftermarket ones - maybe there is a reason they are priced around 15 bucks.

I had looked up the oem prices - found one on amazon for about 59 bucks - but i'm guessing i'd need/want the other parts too- if replacing one rusty/worn part it is highly likely that i'll end up needing to replace another on the assembly.

It is loud enough that i don't want to use it after it gets too dark as it will keep neighbors awake - my son was less than thrilled when i was using it during one of our storms. I had to wear hearing protection that I use at the range - even then it wasn't all that quiet - but i was able to not have a headache.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Maybe it would be possible to remove the heat shield and use pop rivets or sheet metal screws to attach a TEMPORARY patch with sheet metal to the muffler????


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

My initial idea but I think that is just a shield. 

Have to pull that, fix the muffler under it or the blast goes sideways and maybe into areas you don't want.


Still might be possible to pull it and patch the muffler under it - worth a look and or a try. The whole thing may be suspect as well and still need replacement.


----------



## toofastforyou (Jan 29, 2019)

Get yourself an original (not aftermarket) replacement muffler. Also, if you're looking for a really nice job, have the hole in the shield welded up, ground smooth and have it powdercoated the same color as original. :thumbsup:

Claude.:biggrin:


----------



## notabiker (Dec 14, 2018)

bowenx said:


> thanks - that is good to know on the volume of the aftermarket ones - maybe there is a reason they are priced around 15 bucks.
> 
> I had looked up the oem prices - found one on amazon for about 59 bucks - but i'm guessing i'd need/want the other parts too- if replacing one rusty/worn part it is highly likely that i'll end up needing to replace another on the assembly.
> 
> It is loud enough that i don't want to use it after it gets too dark as it will keep neighbors awake - my son was less than thrilled when i was using it during one of our storms. I had to wear hearing protection that I use at the range - even then it wasn't all that quiet - but i was able to not have a headache.



I pretty much always wear earplugs if the machine is loud or not. Makes it much more peaceful and zen.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

personally i wouldn't care whether the muffler is stock or aftermarket. if that is truely a hole in the muffler you want to get it replaced or patched asap so no water can get in there and possibly work its way into the engine and cause serious damage.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Use an OEM HSS724 muffler. MUCH less expensive!

MUFFLER (ARRESTER) 18310-Z4V-801 $13.37
PROTECTOR, MUFFLER 18320-Z4V-000 $6.69
GASKET, MUFFLER 18381-Z0T-801 $2.82



JimmyD said:


> After a bit of digging around on parts fiches and comparing to newer models, I've test fit these on my HS624K1 and they bolt up and function perfectly.
> 
> 18310-Z4V-801 - Muffler comp* (arrester type)
> 18320-ZV4-000 - Protector comp (shield)
> ...


----------



## bowenx (Oct 6, 2019)

Tabora - thanks for those part #'s - those are a fraction of the price for the HS724 (those listed are from HSS724) 
It would appear i'd need all new parts Muffler, Protector, Spark Arrester (as I'm fairly sure that the one i have won't come out willingly) - that would also require new screws and probably the bolts to hold it on. Interesting that there is such a price diff between the models.

The screws holding the shield on are quite stuck for now, i was going to remove it to take a pic of the muffler and why there is a hole through the center of it - it looks smooth like it was supposed to be there.

Does anybody know why the one muffler (HSS724) reads as "MUFFLER (ARRESTER)" while the one for the HS724 reads "MUFFLER (SILENT)" - is the one for the HS724 quieter? (Which may justify the almost 4.5x cost $59.84 vs. $13.37?)


----------



## bowenx (Oct 6, 2019)

toofastforyou said:


> Get yourself an original (not aftermarket) replacement muffler. Also, if you're looking for a really nice job, have the hole in the shield welded up, ground smooth and have it powdercoated the same color as original. :thumbsup:
> 
> Claude.:biggrin:


I don't know how to weld - but even if i did, i believe the metal is thin enough that it wouldn't weld up all that nicely. It look pretty thing where it i ripped. I'm likely going to the replacement approach.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

usually if the metal is too thin you got to braze it but the torch would destroy any metal that is too thin to glow red. plus patching up the muffler would likey not have lasted long. it would have likely just continued rusting from the inside out. cheaper to just replace it. 

as far as getting the screws out goes run the engine for 5-10 minutes then try removing the screws from the heat shield.


----------



## bowenx (Oct 6, 2019)

crazzywolfie said:


> as far as getting the screws out goes run the engine for 5-10 minutes then try removing the screws from the heat shield.


Good idea - i'll hopefully remember that next time i fire it up. I'll assume that i'll need to do that when i replace the whole muffler too - those don't look like they are too eager to come loose without a fight.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

bowenx said:


> It would appear i'd need all new parts Muffler, Protector, Spark Arrester (as I'm fairly sure that the one i have won't come out willingly)


You shouldn't need a spark arrester on a snowblower. Not much loose/dry tinder around when you'll be using it! And I'd just purchase S/S screws/bolts locally.


bowenx said:


> ...is the one for the HS724 quieter? (Which may justify the almost 4.5x cost $59.84 vs. $13.37?)


 Should actually be quieter... It's larger than the old HS one. The HSS muffler is not made in Japan, but in Thailand where all the GX engines for US manufacturing are made.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

bowenx said:


> Tabora - thanks for those part #'s - those are a fraction of the price for the HS724 (those listed are from HSS724)
> It would appear i'd need all new parts Muffler, Protector, Spark Arrester (as I'm fairly sure that the one i have won't come out willingly) - that would also require new screws and probably the bolts to hold it on. Interesting that there is such a price diff between the models.
> 
> The screws holding the shield on are quite stuck for now, i was going to remove it to take a pic of the muffler and why there is a hole through the center of it - it looks smooth like it was supposed to be there.
> ...


cheaper on boats.net


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

tabora said:


> Use an OEM HSS724 muffler. MUCH less expensive!
> 
> MUFFLER (ARRESTER) 18310-Z4V-801 $13.37
> PROTECTOR, MUFFLER 18320-Z4V-000 $6.69
> GASKET, MUFFLER 18381-Z0T-801 $2.82


cheaper on boats.net


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> cheaper on boats.net


Yup, just a bit. boats.net:
MUFFLER (ARRESTER) 18310-Z4V-801 $13.36
PROTECTOR, MUFFLER 18320-Z4V-000 $5.13
GASKET, MUFFLER 18381-Z0T-801 $2.27


----------



## bowenx (Oct 6, 2019)

Parts ordered - thanks all for the input / suggestions / links - now we wait!


----------



## bowenx (Oct 6, 2019)

So in prep for the new muffler i removed the existing one. It would appear the heat shield was expected to be part of the sound dampening as the muffler had a clear pass through...no wonder it was so loud.
Amazingly all parts came off with reasonable ease and PB blaster.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

there is actually normally metal blocking that hole. it rusted out or something. the heat shield really doesn't do anything. the exhaust is suppose to come out the hole on the side. even if you had just filled that hole it would have made the machine a lot quieter.


----------



## FLoP (Jan 12, 2020)

Was it difficult to get the muffler off where it attaches to the engine (the two studs)?
Interested to see some more pictures of it once it is installed from a few angles. I need to do the same thing as mine is missing one of the screws on top (holding on the shield) and seems like it is stripped out inside the muffler. Getting loud...


----------



## bowenx (Oct 6, 2019)

crazzywolfie said:


> there is actually normally metal blocking that hole. it rusted out or something. the heat shield really doesn't do anything. the exhaust is suppose to come out the hole on the side. even if you had just filled that hole it would have made the machine a lot quieter.


Well that makes much more sense. I guess that too is what caused the hole in the heat shield? Well, i will keep the current muffler set up just in case the other one doesn't work out. I may be able to get my neighbor to weld the big hole closed. It would also make sense that the exhaust would go out the side where the spark arrestor is - i had been using it when it was a bit darker out and i could see blue flames coming out the top - since it was straight through that would explain it.

As for the removal - i had sprayed those nuts 2x with PB blaster and then tried it the next day - really no difficulty. The harder part was with the screws over the heat shield. I had also sprayed those with the PB and then used a socket set with the screwdriver bit for more leverage - they did come loose but they also felt like they could have just as easily stripped the heads at the same time.
And yes - i will happily post pics when i get the new one installed - assuming it all fits up. The parts should be here Weds.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

the hole in the heat shield was likely caused by the hole in the muffler. i think some flame visible through the hole might be normal since it is straight to the exhaust port.


----------



## bowenx (Oct 6, 2019)

So the parts all arrived and the muffler looks like an exact match which makes me wonder why the other one is 3x the price? 

I am going to head over to my neighbors tonight so he can weld up the hole on the original muffler to try that approach first. If that doesn't work, then i have the new parts as Plan B. I opted for all of the nuts/screws as well so it goes together nicely - but since i didn't break any of the original ones i might just wire brush them a bit to clean up and slap them back on if the hole weld works.

The hole in the shield is still going to be there - but that's fine.


----------



## FLoP (Jan 12, 2020)

I did this on my HS724 just now and it fit perfectly. I omitted the spark arrestor











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

